
Ask HN: Would you openly discuss your company's challenges? - ryeguy_24
We are a bunch of people surrounded by our corporate&#x2F;business borders.  I would argue that the world would be a better place if companies were more open about their problems&#x2F;challenges so others could build solutions&#x2F;products for them.<p>What would it take for you to share your company&#x27;s challenges with the outside world? Anonymity? Small trusted groups?<p>I&#x27;d like to set up a forum&#x2F;medium for this type of information sharing.
======
morganaWHITE
Anonymity for sure because there are some corporate issues that I would like
to discuss without the worry that HR will want to get involved.

